# Stolen dogs



## sculptures (Jun 12, 2011)

I have heard of a few of stories about dogs going missing in Dubai and I'm a teeny bit paranoid as I have 2 small yorkies that I want to bring with me . Are these dogs stolen or just escaped from the garden ? Has anyone heard of dogs being stolen from the house /garden ?


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Never heard of them being stolen. Muslims see dogs as hareem cos they're unclean - a bit like pigs - so usually they steer well clear.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Nope. Have not heard of that. All animals here are chipped and everyone seems to get their animals back if they tend to run away. 

And if not, go check the sharjah market  (kind of kidding, kind of... )


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I have heard of it throughout the years I have lived here. Basically, smaller dogs are taken to use as 'bait' to train the fighting dogs. Larger dogs are taken to participate in dog fights. Fence in an area in the garden that is safe for your pets and not in public view if you are concerned.


----------



## sculptures (Jun 12, 2011)

That's awful - I am quite horrified and worried now ! My doggies will now be triple secured in the garden . Locks bolts and 3 fences !


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

It`s a fairly common thing in the Mirdiff and Al Mizar areas on the border with Sharjah. I was house sitting a Villa there a couple of years back and when I came back after a morning shift the Alsatian was gone. 
Initially I though he had somehow managed to jump the six foot high walls so I drove all around the area and spoke to neighbours but no joy. After a bit of a look around outside I noticed a lot of footprints at the back of the house, handprints on the wall and more footprints where some sandaled lowlives had jumped over the wall. A couple of the dogs footballs were also missing so it had quite obviously been stolen.
After cut and pasting a missing poster I went to Mirdiff Spinneys to post it and there were quite a few others. 
The Police were of course as usual polite and helpful, if only! The police were of course a complete waste of time, refused to come to the house and told me that the dog would be in Sharjah already as they were often stolen to order.


----------



## sculptures (Jun 12, 2011)

Omg - think the thought of this might actually put me off coming altogether . Do you think this would happen somewhere like the springs or in A JLT apartment ?


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

It could happen anywhere. But usually it's the pedigree dogs that get stolen. 
I think if you don't leave your dogs unattended you would be ok.


----------



## sculptures (Jun 12, 2011)

The thought makes me feel physically sick. We Would both be working and having someone come in to walk my pooches most days.


----------



## fonda (Jun 29, 2011)

sculptures said:


> Omg - think the thought of this might actually put me off coming altogether . Do you think this would happen somewhere like the springs or in A JLT apartment ?


Sure dogs get stolen in the UK all the time too, probably more so than here.


----------



## sculptures (Jun 12, 2011)

I know but I live on the army barracks in uk so I don't have that worry ..


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2012)

sculptures said:


> Omg - think the thought of this might actually put me off coming altogether . Do you think this would happen somewhere like the springs or in A JLT apartment ?


yes these kind of things are really sickening to hear ...

How ever i have not heard of one incident where an apartment has been broken into and dogs have been taken ( from areas like JLT) Most of the building have security plus cameras to check people coming and going .

I have only heard stories of dogs being taken from villa garden or when they are out. 

after hearing these stories I keep an eagle eye on my westy when she is out.


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Could be worse... you could live near a Chinese restaurant...


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Toon said:


> Never heard of them being stolen. Muslims see dogs as hareem cos they're unclean - a bit like pigs - so usually they steer well clear.


I believe Muslims are allowed to keep them as guard dogs - but not pets. Although, they'll need to clean themselves after handling the dog. Correct me if I'm wrong - just trying to learn about religion, our host country's culture, tradition and all those stuff


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Red_Nosed said:


> I believe Muslims are allowed to keep them as guard dogs - but not pets. Although, they'll need to clean themselves after handling the dog. Correct me if I'm wrong - just trying to learn about religion, our host country's culture, tradition and all those stuff


There is no rule to the ownership or purpose of dogs in Islam. However they are required to wash after touching one and for that reason a lot of Muslims generally shy away.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Dogs have been stolen from the Springs Area too although it seems to have reduced now. There used to be reports of some very sick people stealing puppies and small dogs and throwing them in the middle of Sheikh Zayed Road to see how long they would last.

If you are bringing your dogs over, I would recommend living in a villa. Also, not sure if you want to have someone else walk your dogs. I wouldn't do that simply because a lot of people do not know how to handle dogs that are not their own. 

Get a nice house with a high wall, locked gate and only let them out when you're at home and you should be fine 

About 7-8 years ago, my dog managed to open the door of our apartment, go down the elevator and out into the sandpit where he used to have his daily run. I remember being in a shopping mall when this happened and the security guard calling me to tell me that my dog had just walked out the building alone!  After driving at 160 and getting 2 speeding tickets on the way, we were lucky enough to find him but there were 2 cars circling around him ready to kidnap him after he'd done his business!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Pam, seems like your dog was substantially smarter than many of the people living here!!


----------



## sculptures (Jun 12, 2011)

I've just seen a post on dubizzle about a lady having her beautiful dogs stolen . A husky and pomeranian .. Poor things I hope she gets them back although this seems unlikely from the stories you have told me .. #horrified


----------

